# Sleeping with the fishes IV 2000+ gallon fish/bed room



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey guys , here's a new HD video tour of my fish / bed room . I have 17 different species of Victorian cichlids , all but 2 spawning ( no males ) in over 2000+ gallons of tanks . opcorn: Enjoy the video tour , thanks Jimmy


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Love that male at 1:39 - flares up like he knows he's going to be famous 

Are your fish all WC? Looks like a dream bedroom set-up.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic video, the Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Ruti) is gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *s10jimmy*,

You have an impressive fish room. Thank you for sharing the video tour. The 380g is amazing, the rock work is well done.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

posting here to remind myself to watch the video later


----------



## mrose222 (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent video s10jimmy....nicely done!! WOW...is all I can say!! You def. have a sweet fish room and a sincere admiration for cichlids.....cheers!!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Very nice selection of fish and tanks you have there.

Why are you running the tanks without glas tops? Don't you loose lots of water to evaporation and doesn't the electric bill get even higher trying to heat all the tanks?


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys , :thumb: as for the lids their next . I just switched from all hob's to sponges on a closed loop air system with a linear piston air pump . Next I have to pick up a sheet of plexiglass and cut my own lids.


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

If only I was single again, I'd have a house just like that :roll:

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *s10jimmy*,

Although I have not tried plexi glass lids, I have read others have negative experience with them. Specifically, the plexi glass will sag and warp under the pressure of the condensation.

You might want to look/ask around in equipment section.

Just a heads up.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, plexiglass will sag/warp. If you turn it over every few days or a week, it'll be fine. But it does block a considerable amount of light.


----------

